# hyperflex wetsuits



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

http://hyperflexusa.com/product/playa/
saw these awesome wetsuit jacket, would be perfect for some winter kayak fishing....anybody used one of these.. def on my christmas wish list


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

What's the price?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

like 130


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

looks sweet i might need one too


----------

